# What affect can a beardie falling off your shoulder or arm have?



## OReilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi guys,
Might at first sound like a stupid question. Obviously, there is a chance it can get hurt, but does a beardie have shock resistant legs? does it always land on it's feet? Can it make the beardie not trust you anymore? Would you classify beardies as resilient or fragile?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2010)

Their not cats.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 11, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Their not cats.



He's right. I tested just then and even from a height of 25meters they still cannot manage to turn over and land on their feet. Postmotem reveals that the legs do not have springs in them and thus poor shock absorbing capabilites. 

as an aside: Wanted a new pair of bearded dragons. 

-H


----------



## schizmz (Mar 11, 2010)

" shock resistant legs? " ***?! lol


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 11, 2010)

25 meters is a tad too high i reckon. lol


----------



## soundfix (Mar 11, 2010)

*Beardie can take a fall*






OReilly said:


> Hi guys,
> Might at first sound like a stupid question. Obviously, there is a chance it can get hurt, but does a beardie have shock resistant legs? does it always land on it's feet? Can it make the beardie not trust you anymore? Would you classify beardies as resilient or fragile?


I have often seen the old bearded dragon that has resided in our GumTree for a long time,-he just launches himself from around 5-10 metres, off the limb he sleeps on, and kinda looks like his glides a bit, although he lands no problem and runs of into the grass.Then may not have shockies , but they must be resiliant somewhat to survive these jumps from the tree.Not sure how itn works when its a fall from your shoulder , but i would thinkm he'd be fine.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 11, 2010)

soundfix said:


> I have often seen the old bearded dragon that has resided in our GumTree for a long time,-he just launches himself from around 5-10 metres, off the limb he sleeps on, and kinda looks like his glides a bit, although he lands no problem and runs of into the grass.Then may not have shockies , but they must be resiliant somewhat to survive these jumps from the tree.Not sure how itn works when its a fall from your shoulder , but i would thinkm he'd be fine.


 that duznt mean it didnt have internal injurys afterward.  i wouldnt risk it . if ya want something to go on ya shoulders then bu a bird or a cat .


----------



## soundfix (Mar 11, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> that duznt mean it didnt have internal injurys afterward.  i wouldnt risk it . if ya want something to go on ya shoulders then bu a bird or a cat .


I didnt risk anything, this is a wild specimen, making his own choices.I would think its fair to say, if the lizard knew these jumps caused internal injuries, he wouldnt be making himself so vulernable, as ive seen him do it many, many times.Its his short-cut,its bypassers birds on the way back the trunk. down i guess thats why he does it.He certainly doesnt look hurt, injured, or otherwise affected.It is known that Frilled neck , and some other species, alos exploit the ability to 'puff out' and knida glide, if possible.Im not condoning throwing or hurting a lizard to find out, just my observations.Cheers


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 11, 2010)

soundfix said:


> I didnt risk anything, this is a wild specimen, making his own choices.I would think its fair to say, if the lizard knew these jumps caused internal injuries, he wouldnt be making himself so vulernable, as ive seen him do it many, many times.Its his short-cut,its bypassers birds on the way back the trunk. down i guess thats why he does it.He certainly doesnt look hurt, injured, or otherwise affected.It is known that Frilled neck , and some other species, alos exploit the ability to 'puff out' and knida glide, if possible.Im not condoning throwing or hurting a lizard to find out, just my observations.Cheers


 go back reread , i never said u risked anything . 
OReilly asked if there is any chace it could get hurt ............. short answer is YES .
id even go as far to say that a wild beardie might be a stronger animal then say a captive beardie . [ bone strength wise] .? due to the wild beardie having access to unlimited natrual UV rays .....


----------



## schizmz (Mar 11, 2010)

OReilly said:


> Hi guys,
> Might at first sound like a stupid question."YEP". Obviously, there is a chance it can get hurt.."YOUR ONTO SOMETHINGHERE M8",.. but does a beardie have shock resistant legs?.."DAMN SO CLOSE.. NO" ..does it always land on it's feet?.."NO" ..Can it make the beardie not trust you anymore?.."I WOULDN'T".. Would you classify beardies as resilient or fragile?..By defenition..both


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 11, 2010)

You could probably make a little harness for it...you know, like you use for babies??

And, if you do, could you post pics? :lol:


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 11, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> You could probably make a little harness for it...you know, like you use for babies??
> 
> And, if you do, could you post pics? :lol:


yeah corner the market for beardie harnesses .


----------



## jinin (Mar 11, 2010)

Im working on a top of the range trampoline carpet for reptile keepers. No matter what the drop it bounces straight back up into their hands. Ill post pics when its finished.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 11, 2010)

jinin said:


> Im working on a top of the range trampoline carpet for reptile keepers. No matter what the drop it bounces straight back up into their hands. Ill post pics when its finished.


 Bouncing blackheads batman!..book me 1


----------



## Lollypop (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm pleased u posted this - a good laugh if nothing else.
My beardies live outside & jump/fall a couple of metres with (touch wood) no incidence. And as Jason said, no, they're not cats!!:lol:
However, they don't have a hard tile, lino, carpet above concrete/wood surface to fall on, it's sandy & soft.


----------



## mebebrian (Mar 11, 2010)

I wouldnt be surprised if a beardie falling off your shoulder onto a hard surface could very easily kill it! If it landed on its head or twisted its neck badly. Why not? I wouldnt go trying it thats for sure.
And a captive bearding would be lacking bone strength and muscle mass due to being less active.
I treat all my reptiles like they are made of glass. ie, never give them the chance to fall, less risk of injury and less risk of loosing what little trust they have in me.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2010)

An unnatural fall, like a hurried jump from an arm or a shoulder, can and has caused injuries to beardies.
A natural, controlled jump from a tree onto shrubs or grass is totally different.


----------

